# C W C G10 Accuracy



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

*How Accurate*​
1 to 2 seconds per month758.33%2 to 5 seconds per month216.67%5 to 10 seconds per month18.33%>10 seconds per month216.67%


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Three months ago I set my 1989 G10 to the correct RC time what would be your guess on its accuracy?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

As it's a 7 jewel Swiss ETA quartz, and the same as the ones in Tag Heuers' I'll stick my neck out and say 1 s


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

A lot of confidence being shown in the movement


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

I voted for +10.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

JoT said:


> A lot of confidence being shown in the movement


 That's where mine was when I had one.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I was suprised when I checked; 5 seconds in three months or 1.67 seconds per month!

Who needs a Superquartz!?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> That's where mine was when I had one.


Still being looked after nicely George


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Glad you like it, I think they are cracking little watches.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

JoT said:


> I was suprised when I checked; 5 seconds in three months or 1.67 seconds per month!
> 
> Who needs a Superquartz!?


 That's about +20 seconds a year.









Wear it and forget it, who needs an RC watch?


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

Mine was an 89 issue and it was 1-2 seconds fast per month. Looks like there is some truth in the early ones being more accurate?

Cheers,

Tim.


----------

